# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #210 (04/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 04/2018 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 07. März 2018 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 02. März um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 04/2018 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. März 2018)

Uhh DRM Frei ... dann werd ich wohl mal wieder die mit DVD kaufen

macht ihr da eig mehr Gewinn oder nimmt sich das zur DVD-losen Variante nichts?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. März 2018)

Gone Home und Monaco in der 03 waren auch schon DRM-frei und mindestens die nächste (Frozen Synapse in der 05) wird's auch sein. 
Übrigens: Die Vollversionen lassen sich teils schon im Vorfeld hier einsehen, auch wenn es „Archiv“ heißt.
-> Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Moglichkeiten

Womit der Verlag mehr Kohle macht, kann ich dir nicht beantworten, weil ich es nicht weiß. Da DVD-Vollversionen aber Geld kosten, die USK-Prüfung der Datenträger ebenfalls und es auch Aufwand ist, die Inhalte zusammenzustellen bzw. zu produzieren (Videos) und Computec ein Unternehmen mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass bei der DVD-Version tatsächlich mehr übrig bleibt. So rein logisch betrachtet.


----------



## BikeRider (2. März 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Uhh DRM Frei ... dann werd ich wohl mal wieder die mit DVD kaufen
> 
> macht ihr da eig mehr Gewinn oder nimmt sich das zur DVD-losen Variante nichts?



Bei mir wirds nächsten Mittwoch auch die DVD-Version.
Ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## cwtotal (4. März 2018)

Hi, also ich fand die Ausgabe 04/18 wirklich sehr gelungen. Ganz besonders die ‚Privat‘ Beiträge wie Carstens Umzug in das Hobbitgehoise, Manu‘s Röhrenradioschnitzerei und wirklich klasse war Raff‘s Vega FE Beitrag, weil sehr detailliert und schön lässig vom Schreibstil her. Alexandro‘s streaming Artikel war mal eine sehr interessante Abwechslung vom Thema her und auch sehr angenehm zu lesen weil sehr schön strukturiert und leicht verständlich geschrieben. Mehr Feedback in der Umfrage.


----------



## Meynti (4. März 2018)

Ich hab das Heft in der pcgh App gekauft, leider wird mir auch nach beenden/neustarten immer noch nur die Probeversion angezeigt, geht man erneut auf "Ausgabe kaufen " gibt er an das man dies schon getan hat.

/jetzt lässt sich das Heft laden...


----------



## The Rock (8. März 2018)

Bin ich der einzige bei dem die Abo Ausgabe noch nicht da ist? 

EDIT: gestern warse endlich da...


----------



## Clay2008 (9. März 2018)

Klasse Ausgabe wie immer. Am interessantesten fand ich den Beitrag "Was bringt Aufrüsten". Da ich momentan (und wahrscheinlich noch sehr lange wegen der aktuellen Preislage) mit einer R9 390 spiele und eigentlich ACO spielen wollte, kann ich mir dies wohl abschminken! Was Ubisoft da abliefert in Sachen AMD-Performance ist meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Frechheit! Danke für die Aufklärung, dieser Titel ist in naher Zukunft für mich gestorben. Sehr gelungen auch Raff's Einblick in die Welt der "Frontier-Veganer", und die Artikel über den PC im Röhrenradiogehäuse (sehr originelle Idee Meister Christa!) und Praxisbericht mit dem Mini-ITX Umzug von Nordlicht C. Spille (dem Dialekt nach kann der niemals aus den südlichen Gefilden kommen! Macht bitte weiter so.
Grüße an die ganze Redaktion und erholsames WE!


----------



## Ampre (11. März 2018)

Ich hab mal eine Frage bei der Titan V macht Ihr den Polygonen Test auch mit der Vega Karte und macht ein * drann das etwas mit dem Treiber nicht stimmt. Da wäre ja mal der Hintergrund dazu interessant was da nicht stimmt. Zeigt er das falsch an? Stimmen die Werte nicht? Oder wie äußert sich das?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. März 2018)

Hi,

Frühere Tests mit Vega-Karten (und entsprechend älteren Treibern) zeigten, dass sich die Polygonrate zwischen List und Strip-Darstellung nicht ändert. Das ist mit dem aktuellen Treiber halt anders, weswegen wir bei AMD nachfragten. Laut AMD handelt es sich dabei um einen Bug, da keine absichtliche Regression vorliegt.


----------



## wolflux (25. März 2018)

Sehr interessante Ausgabe mit mehreren recht detailierten Angaben.
Ich stehe auf kleinstmögliche PC. und Mini-ITX. ist, wenn es überhaupt ein Mboard geben sollte, zukünftig  genau mein Ding.
Es hat einfach seinen Reiz, auf kleinsten Raum viel Rechenpower zu erhalten.
Der PC im alten Gehäuse ist auch zienlich Cool, wurde sehr schön gelöst.
Zu Raffs Frontier, 
Raff du hast dem Wasser entsagt aber meinst du nicht, das deine neue Karte es wirklich verdient hätte, 
eine optimale Kühlung zu bekommen um wenigsten ihr Leben zu verlängern?
Meine Waküanschlüsse werden immer zusätzlich mit ein wenig Siliconähnlichen  Material versiegelt und hier ist noch nie etwas passiert. 
Dein Beweggrund auf Wasser zu verzichten ist nach jenem Erlebnis dennoch verständlich. 
Der Entschluss diese Karte zu kaufen, war sehr mutig und zugleich Nerd mäßig " Cool ".Ha ha.
Das hat mich wieder hungrig gemacht mir Zeit zu nehmen und mich  mit meiner Aorus zu beschäftigen.
Habt ihr übrigens gewußt,daß eine 1080Ti mit minimalster Reglereinstellung, Afterburner, und der max. Einstellung bei 200 Watt liegen,(Minimum (1200-1500 MHz.)160-360 Watt Maximum, (1800-2050 MHz.), Watt, Wasserkühlung), laut HW-Info.
Ich habe nur den GPU-Takt abweichend von der minimalsten Einstellung, um 60 MHz. erhöht.
Hw-Info64 verwende ich schon lange, aber hat mich erneut neugierig gemacht und mußte das mit 5K/DX11 einfach mal nachstellen.
Leider nicht mit den Spielen die du verwendet hast. Das dann noch mit DX12 hat mich sehr veblüfft obwohl es ja für mich noch  nicht genügend Einstellfunktionen, Bildqualität bietet, 
ist es dennoch erstaunlich, dass diese Frontier bei, um 30 FPS so flüssig rechnet. Das zeigt mir aber, daß mehr in dem Speicher gelegt wird als üblich !?
Ich hätte das gerne mit Lara nachgestellt. 256 Watt kann man ja mit einer 1080Ti nachstellen, vieleicht hast du Raff, mal Zeit dafür?
Wenn ich meine Werte unter 5K betrachte, gehe ich davon aus, das eine 1080Ti ca. 100 Watt mehr verbraucht bei ca. gleichen FPS.,(60Hz.) und 9 Gb.gefüllten Speicher. Wie gesagt DX12 kann man ja nocht einschätzen, wieviel Rechenleistung genutzt wird.
Bin mal gespannt ob du Zeit findest... . 
Sehr schöne Ausgabe 
Videos über Eure Aktionen sind das Beste, um alles nachzustellen. Sind glaube ich auch für Anfänger als auch Profis interressant.
Weiter So.
Ps. ob FarCry5 neue Masstäbe setzt?
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## hajuev (7. April 2018)

Nachdem ich bis gestern gebraucht, um alles zu lesen, bin ich hier wahrscheinlich der letzte 

Der Grund war aber nicht, dass die Abo-04 erst relativ spät am 06.03. bei mir eintraf, sondern weil diese Ausgabe randvoll war mit klasse Artikeln. Ich musste sogar ganz wenige auslassen, weil die neue Ausgabe schon seit über einer Woche wartet. Es ist echt schwierig, da einzelne Artikel heauszupicken, so gleichmäßig gut waren die alle. Ich versuchs trotzdem mal...

Ganz besonders gut hat mir der Intensivtest der Vega FE gefallen und das Begleitvideo, nach dem ich dann endlich auch mit Afterburner/HWinfo angefangen hab, meine Vega LCE unter die Lupe zu nehmen. 

Gefallen hat mir aber auch der Aufrüstartikel von Phillip Reuther, in dem ich meine eigene Konfiguration der letzten Jahre wiedergefunden hab (FX 6350/Radeon 7970 GE) - klare Struktur, alles nachvollziehbar erklärt -, ich bin gerade dabei, meinen Bulldozer abzulösen. Gefallen haben mir die Artikel von "Bildschirmversteher" Manuel Christa über "die goldene Mitte" und über den Casemod im Rührenradio, bei letzterem ohne zu viel vom eigenen Knowhow preiszugeben . 

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll die Übersicht über die neuen Ryzen-APUs, da wandert noch eine in einem neuen Laptop dieses Jahr in meinen Einkaufskorb, und der Wissensartikel von Stephan Wilke über die CPU-Temperaturen, hab mich bei meinen Übertaktungsversuchen schon immer gefragt, welche davon ich ganz besonders im Auge behalten muss.

Aber auch die anderen Artikel waren alle lesenswert. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Ausgaben, aber jetzt ganz schnell zur 05...


----------

